# GT: Mavs @ Warriors



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm bout to go grill with my dad once he gets a new grill in a few min because he just left but there was no GT so I made it


Mavs for the win!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't understand why we keep losing to this bad team.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We're down 29

holy ****.


Anyone think we can come back magically?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

No it's over, the GSW are playing a great game. They played with a lot of confidence and energy from the start and never looked back. The Mavericks just suck tonight, no energy and i'm sure the Mavericks players underestimated them a bit.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

104-81 with 5:54 remaining... What do you do if your Avery? Keep the bench in or actually try and pull out a W?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Hopefully the Mavericks will respond by killing the Suns.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

t1no said:


> I don't understand why we keep losing to this bad team.


Bad team :lol: no way. This is how good we are when we have a full roster.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I expect nothing less than a spectacular performance from Dirk against Phoenix, nothing less than 40 points 15 rebounds and 8 assists.

Dirk was really pissed off, can't blame him.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

its all Baron


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> its all Baron


it was all nellie :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

i actually didn't bother watching the game... i knew it would be a tougher game than i anticipated, especially with baron starting. i am glad i used that time to shave my dog for the upcoming season change... lol


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

it's time to visit nba general to "collect" some hate for fuel... :lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

No GT mojo, no win. :whoknows:

The Warriors always seem to have our number for whatever reason.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

At least Barea got some minutes and delivered, he needs some experience if Terry or Harris get injured or in foul trouble in the playoffs.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> Backup F Devean George played just 2 minutes in the first half before the Mavericks shelved him with soreness in his right knee.


Any updates on George?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> No GT mojo, no win. :whoknows:
> 
> The Warriors always seem to have our number for whatever reason.


Geee....

way to make the mojo-masters feel guilty, eh?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Geee....
> 
> way to make the mojo-masters feel guilty, eh?


I just wanted to mention that it's very smart to save enough mojo for the playoffs :whistling:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I just wanted to mention that it's very smart to save enough mojo for the playoffs :whistling:


LOL... good save!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

We got our 18th in a row!!!! :yay:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Anyone else find it kind of funny that Golden State dropped confetti after last nights win? 

A little over-celebratory if you ask me.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

OT: Why aren't you Red Ed?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> OT: Why aren't you Red Ed?


He got a life sentence (and don't you dare make that a race joke, Dre). :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:lol:


----------

